# I need a mate for her quick!



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

A friend of mine has had this beatific girl for several years. He just gave her to me today. I want to breed her for her color (obviously) but when a friend of his tried a few years ago all he got were whites. I have no idea what she was bred with at that time. She's an older bird and this will probably be her last year laying, if she lays at all. What do I breed her with to reproduce this multicolored grizzle?


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

*By the way*

Her father was this same color but I don't know what her mother was


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks like almond. Breed her to kite. If you can't get that use a dark check bird. The more bronze factor in the cock the better


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't have a kite, wish I did. I've got a dark blue check, a black check and a velvet. What would an opal do?


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

And thanks for taking the time to reply


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Really beautiful bird. Hope you find a mate soon.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes an almond. If you don't have a kite your velvet (blue t-pattern, correct?) is your best choice. Almond expresses differently on different backgrounds, but you may get some good almonds from them. Ideally a classic almond should be almond on a blue t-pattern with some (kite) bronze and ideally once copy of recessive red. At least with your velvet you have the blue t-pattern and the rest will hopefully come from her. BTW all her sons (cocks) will inherit the almond gene and have short down at birth, all daughters (hens) they produce will not have the almond gene. Good luck! I love almond I hope you post your results (pictures of the young birds) they produce here in the future!!


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I've got the velvet in with her so now it's just sit and wait. HOPEFULLY she can still lay. The friend I got her from said hens that he has had that are related to her laid and raised chicks even at 13 years old.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird, hope they breed. Assume you are giving her calcium and vitamins? Hope you have chicks soon!


----------

